# Visayan: Sagad lang oh...nimu



## Fifipino

Hi, i just read this on the fb wall of my girlfriend. She is filippina... I dont want to ask her what it means, coz she thinks I would spy on her..  But I want to know what this means:  mao nai tpad nimu imo bf bag.o?hehege?
I would be very grateful.

That was her answer to the text of her girlfriend: ngeee...xagad lng oh!!!di mn gud....

For me it makes no sense at all


----------



## DotterKat

The only part I can recognize that might be Tagalog is _xagad lang oh!_ which could be _sagad lang oh!_
This line would mean _to the extreme or to the utmost or to the fullest extent.
_
The other lines are not Tagalog but could be in another language of the Philippines.


----------



## Fifipino

Thank you. She always says, that she has an visayan dialect. Is it that different from Tagalog?


----------



## DotterKat

Yes, the Visayan Islands are in the middle of the Philippine archipelago and Tagalog is not the predominant language in this region. There a number of Visayan languages that are spoken by locals from this area.


----------



## Fifipino

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sokolník29

P1: Is the man beside you your new boyfriend? Hehehe
P2: Ngeee...you presume too much! That's not (true)...

Ságad = to do something in a reckless/careless/neglectful manner. In this context, P2 is calling P1 out on the carelessness of her presumption.


----------

